# Flextone flx 500



## hicktown (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone used the new dog soldier flx 500? I cant find any reviews or anything on it other than the product descriptions? Good volume? Good sounds? Real remote range? Anything?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know of a few that own them and have heard no complaints. As far as specifics go I can't say. But I will ask them when I see them.

Welcome to PredatorTalk.


----------



## hicktown (Dec 20, 2014)

I went and bought one today, so far i love it. Display is large enough to see clearly, sound is really good atleast inside( only place i have played it). Volume is very loud compared to my icotec 500. Only downside so far is no aux port to control a decoy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Info about Flextone calls:




__ https://www.facebook.com/SteveCrinersDogSoldier/posts/811224278942915

​
you're right not much info out there............


----------

